# Calendrier MySQL vers iCal



## cookie (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas trop si ce sujet à sa place en développement web ou en développement logiciel parce qu'il touche aux deux domaines.

Voici ma question.

J'ai créé pour la PME où je travail un planning en ligne. C'est une base de donnée MySQL contenant les différents événements (titre, date et heure de début, date et heure de fin,...) et une interface PHP pour consulter et modifier celui-ci.

J'aimerais en plus, pouvoir consulter ce planning dans iCal. Pas le modifier. Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de faire ça ?
Peut-être en générant un fichier .ics qui se mettrait à jour à chaque modification de la base de donnée ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2008)

Avec php, tu peux générer des calendriers au format icalendar.


----------



## cookie (18 Janvier 2008)

Un tout, tout grand merci pour ce lien !
C'est juste se que je cherchais. J'ai réussis à faire se que je voulais.

Bon weekend.


----------

